

Boston Globe columnist: "Cyber-bullies" are criticizing Aaron Swartz' prosecutor - declan
http://bostonglobe.com/opinion/2013/01/17/vennochi/ZcdoqRwgIMW7Tam2q7mKMJ/story.html

======
bensw
>But defending principle was not [his lawyer's job]. It was to provide Swartz
with the best legal advice, given the charges and the government’s refusal to
back down.

...

